# Removing post count



## SanGor (Apr 15, 2009)

post count serves no propose other than people posting more (mostly uselss stuff) to get a higher count.
Some also seem to confuse people with high post counts with people who know more.

Therefore I think it's a good idea to remove post count, it would reduce the amount of useless posts.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think it would reduce the amount of useless posts.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 15, 2009)

No, not true really, every post should be helpful or at least on topic, if it isn't Mods will remove, that's why we have the EOF....


----------



## Rayder (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, in some ways the post count IS important.

For example, you must have at least 100 posts to access the Trading forum.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats stupid.  No one on Gbatemp care about there post counts.... They only make useless threads to entertain them selves.  And for lazy people not to search and just post like me.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 15, 2009)

in some forums 
posts can be used in different way
like 
use a X # of post to change your name
use a X # of post to change your Title

then removed them from you post cont after the changed is made


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 15, 2009)

postcount IS saying something about how much someone knows, because almost every question is asked by people with a low postcount...


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 15, 2009)

And you can probably expect good answerd from those who are here for a while, and have high postcounts.

But, I don't care.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont think post counts should be removed, people with the mentality of spamming with the sole intention of increasing post count will do so regardless. As will the lazy and the n00bs. All the better members here care very little about their post count, but its nice for them to have that gauge so they can see their milestones here,, like 1000 posts 3000 and so on.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it should stay. Postcount on it's own isn't much use, but putting post count and join date together can tell you a lot about who you're talking to. For instance, a member who's been here for years but has a very low postcount is more likely to post something worth saying than spam. Whereas someone with thousands who joined 2 months ago is probably worth ignoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It depends on the individual of course, but it's an okay approximation when you don't recognise the name.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 19, 2009)

ddp127 said:
			
		

> postcount IS saying something about how much someone knows, because almost every *stupid* question is asked by people with a low postcount...


fixed


----------



## Stang (Apr 20, 2009)

Post count is important, especially in the Wii sections. The first thing I check when there is a link to dl is post count......to many noobs posting potentially bad .wads and such. It may be just a mental thing, but I trust somebody with 500 posts far more then somebody who signed up yesterday with 4 posts.


----------



## dobz (Apr 20, 2009)

you trust someone more with a higher post count, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that sounds kinda stupid


----------



## Santee (Apr 20, 2009)

I think they should stay because it actually shows how long a person has been here and how long he's been posting me before I came here my grammar and spelling was horrible which is something I noticed and considering that I pay more attention to the people who have post counts It actually gave me a sense of realization that I had more responsibility and should do a better job on what I do.


----------



## War (Apr 20, 2009)

I think post count should be used the same way. For example, you need a certain amount of posts to enter the trading section, etc. However, I don't think it would be a bad idea to somehow make it so that other users cannot see your own post count. It doesn't serve much purpose.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 20, 2009)

I think removing would cause more useless posts. People would be creating thread after thread asking where there post count went. Hiding post counts could work but it should be more of an optional thing.


----------



## Don Killah (Apr 21, 2009)

i think it should stay... even if it might lead some of the members to spam.


----------

